# Installation des Treibers unter Windows XP



## Laques2000 (14. Okt 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

neu im Forum werde ich ich gleich mal mit einer Noob-Frage belästigen. Nicht töten, ich habe über die Hilfe nix brauchbares gefunden.

Ich habe Probleme, den JDBC-Treiber zu "installieren" (muss ja nicht wirklich installiert werden).
Hier mein Vorgehen:
1. Laden und entpacken des Treibers,
2. Kommandozeile: set classpath=Pfad_zum_Treiber\Name.jar (klappt nicht),
3. Eigenschaften vom Arbeitsplatz->Umgebungsvariablen->Hinzufügen von "classpath", Wert wieder Pfad & Name des Treibers (klappt nicht),
4. Kopieren der jar-Datei in \j2sdk1.4.2_04\jre\lib\ext (klappt nicht),
5. Kopieren des kompletten entpackten Verzeichnisses ins Verzeichnis des SDK (klappt auch nicht).

Zum Thema "klappt nicht": In einem Tutorial habe ich gelesen, dass man leicht prüfen kann, ob der Treiber verfügbar ist, indem man einfach verifiziert, dass die zuständige Klasse vorhanden ist.
Ich habe also folgendes probiert: Class.forName ("org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver"); (in Netbeans IDE)
Allerdings ist nach Eingabe von "org" die Option "gjt" gar nicht verfügbar. Kompilieren kann ich das ganze auch nicht, es kommt folgender Fehler: "unreported exception java.lang.ClassNotFoundException; must be caught or declared to be thrown".

Kennt das Problem jemand? Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## foobar (14. Okt 2004)

BTW der Treiber org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver ist veraltet. Du solltest besser den Treiber com.mysql.jdbc.Driver verwenden.


----------



## akira (14. Okt 2004)

Hi,

die Methode Class.forName() kann unter Umständen eine ClassNotFoundException werfen.
Die mußt Du in Deinem Testprogramm abfangen:


```
try {  
      Class.forName("org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver");
} 
catch(ClassNotFoundException e) {
      System.out.println("klappt nich!");
}
```


----------



## Bleiglanz (15. Okt 2004)

Laques2000 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 2. Kommandozeile: set classpath=Pfad_zum_Treiber\Name.jar (klappt nicht),
> 3. Eigenschaften vom Arbeitsplatz->Umgebungsvariablen->Hinzufügen von "classpath", Wert wieder Pfad & Name des Treibers (klappt nicht),
> ...



Diese 4 Möglichkeiten, den Treiber "zu installieren" sind schlecht und absolut nicht zu empfehlen, lass den CLASSPATH in Ruhe und fummle nicht im lib/ext herum!

Richtig ist: 

1 du legst deine .jar an einen netten Ort im Dateisystem

2 du startest dein Programm *Klassenname* mit 


```
java -cp .;"PFAD_ZUM_JAR/nameder.jar";"weitere" Klassenname
```
[/code]


----------



## Guest (15. Okt 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Ich werde das später mal probieren und mich noch mal melden...

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Laques2000 (15. Okt 2004)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Laques2000 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo noch mal,

leider kann ich mit deinen Tipps nicht wirklich viel anfangen. Wäre nett, wenn du das ganze etwas transparenter darstellen könntest. Vielleicht gibst du mir eine kleine Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung, was ich alles tun muss, um dann wirklich den Treiber in Netbeans verfügbar zu haben.

Ich weiß nicht wirklich, was ich mit der Zeile "java -cp .;"PFAD_ZUM_JAR/nameder.jar";"weitere" Klassenname" anfangen soll. Geb mir doch bitte mal ein Beispiel, wenn man davon ausgehen kann, dass das jar-File folgenden Pfad aufweist: in C:\jdbc\connector.jar.
Die Schritte sind mir auch nicht ganz klar. Muss ich diesen Befehl ausführen? In der Konsole? Und dann kann ich zur Programmierumgebung wechseln?

Also wenn du keinen Bock hast, mir das alles zu erklären, dann kannst du mir auch eine URL empfehlen. Ich arbeite mich sehr gerne durch Tutorials. Nur leider habe ich keine Erfahrung mit JDBC und weiß demnach auch nicht wirklich, nach was ich suchen soll.

CU
Peter


----------



## Laques2000 (15. Okt 2004)

Nachtrag: Unter http://dev.mysql.com/doc/connector/j/en/#id2425367 wird die Installation so beschrieben, wie ich sie durchführen wollte.

Ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## foobar (15. Okt 2004)

Was gibt es da nicht zu verstehen?

```
java -cp .;C:\jdbc\connector.jar MyClass
```


----------



## Laques2000 (15. Okt 2004)

Ich finde es zwar prinzipiell genial, dass du mir helfen willst, allerdings komme ich so nicht weiter.

Also bitte erkläre mir, an welcher Stelle ich genau die Zeile anwenden muss.
Oder noch besser: Was muss ich tun, damit ich in Netbeans Zugriff auf MySQL-Datenbanken zu bekommen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## foobar (15. Okt 2004)

Ich habe zwar kaum Ahnung von Netbeans, aber versuch doch mal den Treiber zu mounten. Dann solltest du Zugriff darauf haben.


----------



## Laques2000 (17. Okt 2004)

Danke foobar, dein letzter Tipp war sehr brauchbar. Trotzdem ist es verdammt umständlich, per NetBeans auf eine MySQL-Datenbank zuzugreifen. Mal sehen, ob das nocg irgendwie besser funktioniert...


----------

